

Google testing an NSA proof encryption for Google Drive  - narx
http://securitywatch.pcmag.com/privacy/313850-google-test-driving-nsa-proof-encryption-for-google-drive  

======
schrodingersCat
My guess is that this will go nowhere. How on earth would google monetize a
product it couldn't use to specifically target ads? However, I could see this
as a paid tier.

